# Kona Shred 20



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking to getting my 5 soon to be 6 on Christmas eve his first mountain bike. My LBS can get me a 12 Kona Shred 20 for 450. Good deal? What do you guys think about the Kona?
Only other choice at the shop is a GT Aggressor and I am just not liking it that much lol.


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

My son had a makena, which I think is the same frame with rim brakes. The components are fine and the bike is pretty good value, but it is pretty heavy (nearly 30 pounds) for a 5 year old.
I ended up getting him a BMX race bike (mini size) for about $450 and it weighs under 15 pounds.
There are several brands of BMX race bike and the sizing is relatively standard. Redline, DK, and Free Agent are some popular brands, but most of the bikes are pretty good. There are lots of size charts that help decide between micro and mini.
Do not confuse these bikes with standard freestyle bmx bikes, as the race bikes are much much lighter.


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

Jonesy22 said:


> Looking to getting my 5 soon to be 6 on Christmas eve his first mountain bike. My LBS can get me a 12 Kona Shred 20 for 450. Good deal? What do you guys think about the Kona?
> Only other choice at the shop is a GT Aggressor and I am just not liking it that much lol.


What about the GT Zaskar 20? It's a nice looking bike


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Same boat. :thumbsup: Daughter turns 6 two days after Xmas. Not sure if this helps but this is what I was thinking. I have been leaning towards the GT Laguna 20 (she won't go for boy colors). MANY pro's and con's to these bikes. I want to stay fully rigid so she can learn the basics of how to ride a mtn bike. I had her hold the front brake and push down on the forks of a different bike at the LBS and she couldn't get it to budge so why pay extra for the added weight of something she won't be able to utilize. The Shred does have an air fork so that may help. The GT also has QR hubs which means it will fit in my rack or in my trunk easier. It's running a 7 spd rear so the 7 spd shifters I have should work if she doesn't go for the twist shift idea. 1 1/8 stem so I can use spare stems to maybe get some extra life out of the bike when she grows.

These are just my thoughts when I am looking at all the different options. I think a 45 pound kid will enjoy a rigid 23 pound bike more than a 30 pound squishy one.
Good luck


----------

